# 1949 Vintage Schwinn Superior With Original Purchase Receipt, Color Blue



## momo608

Spring always seems to be a time when the rare stuff comes out.


http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=301894945255


----------



## Jeff54

That paint looks like it's the same as issued in 54 as an opalescent, (metallic) which is their 4 stage coating process. Metal dip, primer, aluminum silver and translucent blue.. Could it be so?


----------



## Dale Alan

Very cool, I had a 1949 with a much different blue .Maybe mine was not original after all.


----------



## Bikerider007

I see this is an older thread but am restoring what appears to be a 49' and it has several differences. 

Square fender tabs mounted higher like the 39 catalog, Superior headset and not hexagon nut on headset, has track style dropouts not forward facing. Any Superior experts out there know why?


----------



## GTs58

Bikerider007 said:


> I see this is an older thread but am restoring what appears to be a 49' and it has several differences.
> 
> Square fender tabs mounted higher like the 39 catalog, Superior headset and not hexagon nut on headset, has track style dropouts not forward facing. Any Superior experts out there know why?




With rear facing dropouts, is there a chance yours is a pre war model?


----------



## Bikerider007

@GTs58 That was what I initially thought because of the drops and the fender tabs mounted a few inches up the frame and fork. But the seat clamp is not welded on and was told it had to be post war.  I pulled all parts trying to date, the stem has a patent date so I searched.  1944 app and 1945 awarded. That fell in line as end of war/post war. So I thought it must be 46' or 47', but was then told serial of b929 (can't recall but think that is it) supports 1949 on a light weight as the first digit should be year.

I guess I need serial on this bike for sale to see where it stands. I think I may be back to just after the war on year?


----------



## momo608

Amazing to see theft was covered in the guarantee. By comparing the goings on today, it's hard to believe a time like this ever existed but then again I hardly recognize our country from ten years ago.


----------



## GTs58

Bikerider007 said:


> @GTs58 That was what I initially thought because of the drops and the fender tabs mounted a few inches up the frame and fork. But the seat clamp is not welded on and was told it had to be post war.  I pulled all parts trying to date, the stem has a patent date so I searched.  1944 app and 1945 awarded. That fell in line as end of war/post war. So I thought it must be 46' or 47', but was then told serial of b929 (can't recall but think that is it) supports 1949 on a light weight as the first digit should be year.
> 
> I guess I need serial on this bike for sale to see where it stands. I think I may be back to just after the war on year?




I personally would not eliminate the thought, at least not just yet, that your bike could be earlier than 1949. That serial B929 could also be a 1939 number. As far as the non welded on seat post clamp goes. I discount that fact. The lightweights were built at a completely different facility than the common Schwinns and buyers/builders options and accessories were unlimited. Take a look at all the 1939-40 lightweights in the catalogs. How many do you count that have what looks like a plated seat post clamp. And look at this pre war beauty!

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/prewar-schwinn-superior-tourists.82934/






And here is another 49 for reference.   http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1949-schwinn.15124/#post-74777


----------



## Bikerider007

GTs58 said:


> I personally would not eliminate the thought, at least not just yet, that your bike could be earlier than 1949. That serial B929 could also be a Feb 1939 number. As far as the non welded on seat post clamp goes. I discount that fact. The lightweights were built at a completely different facility than the common Schwinns and buyers/builders options and accessories were unlimited. Take a look at all the 1939-40 lightweights in the catalogs. How many do you count that have what looks like a plated seat post clamp. And look at this pre war beauty!
> 
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/prewar-schwinn-superior-tourists.82934/




That is nice! I also have my doubts but it is so tough to find someone to nail it down. If you notice on the bike listed it has stamped fork end, mine are black smithed so that is another difference and higher quality.

I mocked mine up today to see what I want to do, wheels are later s5 but hubs are durla and script so they are period correct. Not sure how much to work to put into this.  I like the large flange hubs. I know a guy with a set on the wood wheels but the price is up there. I had to get rear fender and chain guard off a womans Superior and front is 60's lightweight but basically the same (I could see not difference).



 





momo608 said:


> Amazing to see theft was covered in the guarantee. By comparing the goings on today, it's hard to believe a time like this ever existed but then again I hardly recognize our country from ten years ago.




I did not even catch that, pretty awesome, sorry man, I was not trying to jack your thread its just you do not see these often and I have been digging everywhere. I am surprised that bike did not sell or get offered something.


----------



## SirMike1983

I would post a picture. Rear facing drops and track forks are different things.



Bikerider007 said:


> I see this is an older thread but am restoring what appears to be a 49' and it has several differences.
> 
> Square fender tabs mounted higher like the 39 catalog, Superior headset and not hexagon nut on headset, has track style dropouts not forward facing. Any Superior experts out there know why?


----------



## Bikerider007

SirMike1983 said:


> I would post a picture. Rear facing drops and track forks are different things.




Everything about this F/F matches the 39' catalog (probably up to 42 or whatever). Tabs for fenders up high, Superior headset, Superior stamped cranks (on inside), Diamond chain (also listed in catalog). No kickstand mount or forward facing drops, no stamped forks, none of the stuff post war 46 says is all new for the models.

But the seat clamp was not welded and maybe that is because as mentioned above it was build in Paramount shop. Although the stem shows a patent number on the wedge (not on stem) that is war time. This also confused me.

Previous owner also added the newer s5 wheels. They also match pic (maybe relaced?) but have raised center on wheel. Has the dural stamped script hubs and expander brake in rear, the brake bridge on bike is not drilled so it had to have originally came with an expander. The guy owned the bike since the 70s so maybe he updated when he bought.

It looks just like the 39' down to color (and I flipped bars to drop position per catalog), although someone had spray painted black and I removed most.


----------



## GTs58

I should have C&P'd a thread I came across stating these Superiors had a removable seat post clamp. Do a search here on the forum.

Here are/were some parts for sale, from a 39 Superior.

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/f-s-pre-war-schwinn-lightweight-parts-from-39-superior.40190/


----------



## Bikerider007

Looks the same, my bb is Schwinn script stamped, cups are stamped AS, crank is script stamped Schwinn on outside, Superior stamp on inside of each arm. Superior head badge. Don't have the AS bolt on seat  clamp though. I am right at complete, just need to remove paint off fenders, will probably leave metal finish on those and the chainguard and call it done. I'll post up in LW's when I complete.

That seat clamp would be good info, I will try and find, the search continues! Thanks for all your input.


----------



## SirMike1983

That is a track fork, not a drop out. Track forks were made for true track or track-style 'tourist' frames both before and after WWII. The front fork is a round top tube type. Those forks were made into the 1950s for models like the Superior, New World, and World Traveler. The separate, fender brace frame tabs on the back were a higher-end feature both before and after WWII where a rear track fork was used rather than standard drop outs.


----------



## Bikerider007

SirMike1983 said:


> That is a track fork, not a drop out. Track forks were made for true track or track-style 'tourist' frames both before and after WWII. The front fork is a round top tube type. Those forks were made into the 1950s for models like the Superior, New World, and World Traveler. The separate, fender brace frame tabs on the back were a higher-end feature both before and after WWII where a rear track fork was used rather than standard drop outs. A couple of the models in the 1948 catalog show the separate tab above the rear-facing track fork.




Yes these are two more reasons I cannot pin down as post war, the quality and tab . The  fork in the 49' this thread started with appears to have a  a stamped type dropout/fork end (and longer) that the fender goes to wheel nut, not tab. Also appears to have the post war forward dropouts. It is tough to find much on Superiors after the war until the 60's.

As for the tab, the 48' catalog appeared to have them lower down the fork, so I measured center of axle straight out to the bolt hole on my tab, 4 3/4 inches. The large flange hub in the 48' pics is overlapping the tab. To do that on this fork, it would require 9 1/2 inch diameter hub. The large flange are big, but not that big.

The ebay ad for the 49', which based on info could be a New World or one of the other modles of 49'. Although it has an old Superior decal.


----------



## Bikerider007

So I don't forget I did this and search again later, it has been a good amount of research.

48'


 

39'


----------



## detroitbike

Another Superior


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

detroitbike said:


> View attachment 313582 Another Superior
> View attachment 313576 View attachment 313580



That's cool ...I'd say 1939

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Bikerider007 said:


> Everything about this F/F matches the 39' catalog (probably up to 42 or whatever). Tabs for fenders up high, Superior headset, Superior stamped cranks (on inside), Diamond chain (also listed in catalog). No kickstand mount or forward facing drops, no stamped forks, none of the stuff post war 46 says is all new for the models.
> 
> But the seat clamp was not welded and maybe that is because as mentioned above it was build in Paramount shop. Although the stem shows a patent number on the wedge (not on stem) that is war time. This also confused me.
> 
> Previous owner also added the newer s5 wheels. They also match pic (maybe relaced?) but have raised center on wheel. Has the dural stamped script hubs and expander brake in rear, the brake bridge on bike is not drilled so it had to have originally came with an expander. The guy owned the bike since the 70s so maybe he updated when he bought.
> 
> It looks just like the 39' down to color (and I flipped bars to drop position per catalog), although someone had spray painted black and I removed most.



I'd say yours is a 1940 maybe..

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bikerider007

Thanks for more info and bikes guys. My serial appears earlier if they run sequential. "B and  "9" are same type.

I had to rig the saddle clamp as I could not find one  and prior owner sold to me without, but here are some pics. I am awaiting tires, fenders are not really in place as I wanted to get tires on to make sure they line up and they are off a slightly newer Superior and bike. Thoughts are welcome!


----------



## Bikerider007

A couple more.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Bikerider007 said:


> A couple more.



The reason I believe yours is 40 is because of the brake handle and the rear drum style...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bikerider007

@Obi-Wan Schwinnobi  Not questioning you.Would be happy knowing if its pre war or not. I have been told everything from 39' to 49'. The seat post clamp being the main factor since it is not welded on,. I am quite sure I eliminated 48' and 49' as those models have different spacing on fender brackets and quality of drops. Could not find any 45-47. But have been told it has to be post war because of that, then told it was not built in same shop since it's a Superior so it is pre war. Confused


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Bikerider007 said:


> @Obi-Wan Schwinnobi  Not questioning you.Would be happy knowing if its pre war or not. I have been told everything from 39' to 49'. The seat post clamp being the main factor since it is not welded on,. I am quite sure I eliminated 48' and 49' as those models have different spacing on fender brackets and quality of drops. Could not find any 45-47. But have been told it has to be post war because of that, then told it was not built in same shop since it's a Superior so it is pre war. Confused






First off....the chain guard is on wrong... that little tab in the back needs to swing down and attach like in the photo below. It looks a little messed up or something. The Fender is the only thing that should be attached to that mount. Probably the rear part of the clamp got lost and they just attached it to the Fender bracket.  


This is the 1940 catalog...notice the seat clamp...yes it's smaller in the pic but somebody probably replaced it with the different version. That rear drum was an option and is prewar for sure....first generation of that style rear drum. Yours is most definitely prewar. The bike in the pic is more or less the same. I don't think the chrome fenders are original to your bike... almost certain they are not. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

This is probably it. It's the 1939 catalog pic.......if you zoom in you can,see the collar in the pic...the artist just accidentally coloured it in red ...maybe the brake handle was replaced...who knows.... but honestly it's either 1939 or 40.. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bikerider007

@Obi-Wan Schwinnobi  Thanks, and yes that is correct on both the seat clamp and fenders. I purchased in Gilbert AZ from a guy that his dad owned and had not been rode since the 80's. It was missing parts and spray painted black. I removed a good amount of paint as you can see in the pics, but some is left. Could not locate a seat clamp so I purchased on from a 60's Schwinn (27.0 or 27.2) that had the larger seat post size and the fender came from a 49' ladies Superior. I removed paint with stripper and left metal exposed for patina vs. painting and having it look odd.

I did not see how chainguard mounted and had pulled everything apart, the front part is missing to mount it and I really just wanted to see it set in place. The definite Superior parts are headset (odd round top nut vs hexagon), cranks stamped superior, frame/orkf and headbadge. I just could not seem to narrow year but see what you are saying and agree it fits that.

Appreciate the info.

Rob


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Bikerider007 said:


> @Obi-Wan Schwinnobi  Thanks, and yes that is correct on both the seat clamp and fenders. I purchased in Gilbert AZ from a guy that his dad owned and had not been rode since the 80's. It was missing parts and spray painted black. I removed a good amount of paint as you can see in the pics, but some is left. Could not locate a seat clamp so I purchased on from a 60's Schwinn (27.0 or 27.2) that had the larger seat post size and the fender came from a 49' ladies Superior. I removed paint with stripper and left metal exposed for patina vs. painting and having it look odd.
> 
> I did not see how chainguard mounted and had pulled everything apart, the front part is missing to mount it and I really just wanted to see it set in place. The definite Superior parts are headset (odd round top nut vs hexagon), cranks stamped superior, frame/orkf and headbadge. I just could not seem to narrow year but see what you are saying and agree it fits that.
> 
> Appreciate the info.
> 
> Rob



I sent you a DM... glad I could help!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58

Bikerider007,

With your serial number it would be safe to say that your bike is a 1939 with a 9 at both beginning and ending of the number. Survey says! The prewar Superior seat post clamp is a removable plated piece.  Here is Stephan's prewar Superior.

http://s1256.photobucket.com/user/3rdbike/media/Velo/1939 Schwinn Superior Sports Tourist/Superior018.jpg.html?sort=3&o=9


----------



## Bikerider007

Thanks GTs58, that is a great example! 

Time to do some fine tuning and get it out for a ride.


----------



## Jeff54

Not exactly a Paramount frame but, it's Chrome Molly too:

1939 and 40 are likely identical:



 



http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/1940.html
Doesn't the very picture of this bicycle suggest to you a new kind of vacation this year? Bicycle touring, for years a European pleasure, has become one of America's most fascinating and least expensive sports since the advent of the Schwinn Superior Sports Tourist, available in both Ladies' and Men's models.
Until recently, this country has had every facility for enjoyable bicycle vacations- except the bicycle itself. Now Arnold, Schwinn and Company has filled that need entirely.

The Schwinn Superior answers every requirement of pratical sports machine. Its frame and forks are of the same light, strong "Chrome Moly" steel used in the Paramount line, and comparable quality f materials and workmanship is found throughout. The Continental style of equipment, conclusively proved so satisfactory in European touring, has been followed consistently in this "Made in America FOR Americans" bicycle.

To increase the pleasure of any vacation, ride or take a Schwinn Superior Sports-Tourist with you. You'll never go without it again.


----------



## Bikerider007

Final update. Was able to get it done and took a nice long ride. No issues and drum brake worked well, as well as I assume drum brakes do anyhow as I have never used one on a bike. Previous owner had not ridden since the 80's and I got almost 7 miles in just cruising. Very comfortable, I forgot what its like to ride a saddle like that and not have drop or low bars!


----------



## GTs58

Bikerider007 said:


> Final update. Was able to get it done and took a nice long ride. No issues and drum brake worked well, as well as I assume drum brakes do anyhow as I have never used one on a bike. Previous owner had not ridden since the 80's and I got almost 7 miles in just cruising. Very comfortable, I forgot what its like to ride a saddle like that and not have drop or low bars!
> 
> View attachment 613336
> 
> View attachment 613337
> 
> View attachment 613338
> 
> View attachment 613339
> 
> View attachment 613340




Guess I missed your final update and I'm late to the party again. Nice to see that 39 Superior has hit the road again. 
BTW, the post war models had built in kick stands.


----------



## Jeff54

Jeff54 said:


> That paint looks like it's the same as issued in 54 as an opalescent, (metallic) which is their 4 stage coating process. Metal dip, primer, aluminum silver and translucent blue.. Could it be so?
> 
> View attachment 609409




Yet unanswered now almost 4 years.   What the heck color is this?  in 1946 Schwinn Catalog sights "Opalescent" colors. It had, not crossed my mind until this bike came up. We or most know of the candied Opal colors from about 1953 Jag, 54 Corvette, American and others  that changed into 'Radiant' by 57 or so. And they are Schwinn's 4 coat process. 1; Raw metal dip coat for inside and out rust resistance, then,  2; red lead primer, 3; a metal flake or fleck aluminum in clear and final 4; transparent or translucent 'candy' red, green, blue, and others top finish coat.

However, the paint on this bike doesn't look candied or appear to have A silvery base below the blue. Rather it looks like a solid blue metallic ( solid or thick translucent color that is only mixed or blended in Metallic power. Not fleck, nor flake or glitter, but powered.) So, it does not appear to be 4 coatings but only 3.  Or, at best, the 4th coat is not colored but clear.

There's a luster, or syrupy honey gloss in this paint, or a  a metallic sheen that is unlike Schwinn's post 1953 Opal and post 1957 radiant colors.

IDK but suspect because there
are only lightweights with it, nobody's cared or noticed subtle differences between 46 threw 1953-ish  and post 53-4 Schwinn Opalescent paint.


----------



## 1motime

These early colors are beautiful!  Have an anodized appearance.  Some 1950's / early 60's European cars had the same paint.  Super fine powder.  Just about impossible to duplicate now.  So many regulations for paint materials today and auto manufacturers all focus on heavy flake and pearls.  Easier to apply and maybe that is what people want these days!


----------



## BroCraig

Jeff54 said:


> That paint looks like it's the same as issued in 54 as an opalescent, (metallic) which is their 4 stage coating process. Metal dip, primer, aluminum silver and translucent blue.. Could it be so?
> 
> View attachment 609409



Ugh. I love this locking fork. Wish that was still a thing or even on all bikes. LOVE that.


----------



## Oilit

BroCraig said:


> Ugh. I love this locking fork. Wish that was still a thing or even on all bikes. LOVE that.



I don't know if I would want to rely on a locked fork for this bike. A Terminator Mk 1, programmed to dispose of intruders with maximum effect, maybe.


----------



## BroCraig

Oh I would not depend on that liking Fort but I sure would like it every time I stopped my bike somewhere and locked it up with my u bolt and cable. I have become so paranoid since losing my balloon tired bike that I almost do not want to walk away from my bike anywhere in public.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff54

Bikerider007 said:


> So I don't forget I did this and search again later, it has been a good amount of research.
> 
> 48'
> View attachment 611703
> 
> 39'
> View attachment 611704




Quite a bit of research on the topic bike, parts and date yet the track to 'pre-war or not' was always in the photos. The Paint and color is Schwinn's; per catalogs 'Opalescent Blue'  begins in 1946 and runs too 1953.

This is not a Candy because, it is a solid color that's  dense and rich with an opalescent  flavor, mixed with heavy metallic powder.
There's only two coats of paint: Red Primer and Blue Metallic.

They're the same Schwinn names: 'Opalescent Red,  2 shades of Blue (light and dark), Green' in 2 shades?  There's even a metallic Maroon,  but they are not the same paint. These are not 'Candy'; _Candied_ with a transparent tinted color on  the third coat, top coat in 1954 and beyond rather, solid metallics of the post-war 40's.  😉

Topic bike photo (below) is original Metallic Blue paint: [Nice sparkle and luster on the chain guard down left and the stay at right]


----------



## Schwinny

Was there another color of blue in the 40's for these lightweights?
My 47' Continental has what looks to be the same color, but my topcoat has worn down to reveal a periwinkle-cobaltish under.
Maybe its  a little lighter


----------



## Jeff54

Schwinny said:


> Was there another color of blue in the 40's for these lightweights?
> My 47' Continental has what looks to be the same color, but my topcoat has worn down to reveal a periwinkle-cobaltish under.
> Maybe its  a little lighter



There's 2 that I know of in blue: light and dark. You'll find darker on a 53 and below Streamliner, sort of a royal blue that, like others in same tint, get top marks. So hard to find to find in Ballooners, and usually good vibes on others with that dark blue too. Here's an estimated build date of 1946  on an Continental  with  the darker Blue:

















						Sold - 1946? (Early Postwar) SCHWINN "SUPERIOR" LADIES BIKE- NICE RIDER!  150.00 | Archive (sold)
					

The crank set is probably worth the asking price on this one...I believe same as Paramount. Found this on a road trip through Indiana last spring.  Unusual factory build with ND Coaster brake instead of the 3 speed unit most had..  Had the wrong seat but Cycling Day had a super nice original...




					thecabe.com


----------

